# CA #1,#2,#3



## nightowl (Jun 15, 2008)

Finally was able to get some decent pic's of my first CA/Blo projects.  What do you think?


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow those are really clear. Pretty much transparent. [)]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm not seeing a shine line...do they need more light?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 15, 2008)

With out a doubt the clearist finish I've seen[}]


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow so clear I can't see anything.[}]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW! That new Stealth CA/BLO finish really works well!!![}]
Nice job!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 16, 2008)

Could you write a demo article on your cloaking device?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Ligget (Jun 16, 2008)

That sold quickly![:0]


----------



## rherrell (Jun 16, 2008)

AMAZING![:0]


----------



## RONB (Jun 16, 2008)

You can see right through it!!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

If any of you ever give up penturning i think a lot of you would make it as stand-ups


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jun 16, 2008)

??????????


----------



## JAB1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dang.....where can I locate some?....I have never noticed an "invisible" finish the likes of this......


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

spontaneous combustion i guess and no ashes or kit left


----------



## woody0207 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dang... Shines so bright I can't really see the pen. [)][)]


----------



## nightowl (Jun 16, 2008)

You guys really kill me.  Give a poor guy a break.


----------



## Fred (Jun 16, 2008)

Wel I see'em quite well. They all look good to me! Good job!


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, but it was comical while it lasted. Now that you've sprinkled magic dust on them & made them visible,  they are nice pens.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 16, 2008)

Sarcasm 101 class is now dismissed.  Next class is Nitpicking 205, grammar, and will meet tomorrow morning

Congrats on finding your "grail"...a finish you are happy with is a finish to be proud of!  (and the grammar cops should hate that dangler)


----------

